
Magit 2.90 released - rauhl
https://emacsair.me/2018/11/08/magit-2.90/
======
rauhl
Release notes are at
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/magit/magit/master/Documen...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/magit/magit/master/Documentation/RelNotes/2.90.0.org)

